# Aquascaping/aqurium/fish shows?



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i'm new here and i started keeping fish about a year ago.
i have worked with rummy nose tetras, cardinal tetras, rams, discus, loaches, guppies, and enders (also bred them all before)

but one thing i have never noticed is any kind of aqurium shows in the GTA. 
i hear about all these different shows outside of canada but why dont get some here. I'm sure alot of people would be interested and would love to see them. 
just recently there was a interior design show at the metro convention center and later on a car show at the roger center. 

does anyone know if there will be any for any type of aquascaping/aqurium/fish thing happening?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Aln, some of the area clubs run auctions and shows. The shows are mostly for exhibiting fish, but there are sometimes classes for aquascaping. They are no where near as complex as things like the Auto show, but they are a great way to mee other hobbiests, see interesting fish and get fish/plants that might not be common in stores.

The Canadian Associaition of Aquarium Clubs (CAOAC) has a listing of shows and auctions here: http://www.caoac.ca/calendar.html


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks so much  i been searching for awhile now. even if its small im sure is it plenty interesting


----------

